# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Φώτα xenon

## brasidas12

Καλημέρα ομάδα. 
Έχω ένα θέμα αμε τα φώτα που έβαλα στο σκούτερ. Όταν ανοίγω διακόπτη πριν βάλω μπρος ανάβουν και τα φώτα. Να διευκρινίσω πως έχει δύο λάμπες. Όταν πατήσω το μπουτον για να πάρει μπρος λόγο ότι τραβάει ρεύμα η λάμπες από την πτώση της τάσης σβηνουν κ ανάβουν ξανά αλλά πολλές φορές η μία δεν ανάβει κ πρέπει να το σβήσω κ να το ξαναβαλω μπροστά. Το κίτ δεν είναι κάποιας γνωστής μάρκας αλλά από τα βαθη της ζούγκλας. Έχω βάλει ξανά όμως χωρίς πρόβλημα. Ξέρουμε γιατί γίνεται αυτό κ αν παίρνει γιατρειά; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

Άλλαξε το ένα με το άλλο να δεις τι φταίει

----------


## georgis

Εγω θα ελεγα να τα βγαλεις εντελως.δε σου φταινε κατι τα ματια του απεναντι.

----------

mikemtb73 (23-03-19)

----------


## brasidas12

> Άλλαξε το ένα με το άλλο να δεις τι φταίει


Κ στα δύο το κάνει με τις περισσότερες φορές στο αριστερό

----------


## brasidas12

> Εγω θα ελεγα να τα βγαλεις εντελως.δε σου φταινε κατι τα ματια του απεναντι.


Γιατί με πέτυχες στον δρόμο κ σε στραβωσαν τα φώτα μου κ ξέρεις πως τυφλώνουν;;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Είναι σίγουρο πως τυφλώνουν διότι τα κάτοπτρα που έχεις δεν είναι κατασκευασμένα να δουλεύουν με αυτές τις λάμπες,διαφορετικού μήκους,πάχους και διάχυσης από ότι οι αλογόνου.
Εφόσον στο κάνει και στις δύο λάμπες τότε το πρόβλημα όφειλεται στην κινέζια.κατι άλλο από αντικατάσταση δεν υπάρχει .

----------

Δημ.Φυλακτος (27-06-19)

----------


## brasidas12

Είναι σίγουρο πως δεν τυφλώνουν γιατί πρώτον τα φανάρια έχουν προτζεκτορες οι οποίοι είναι κατασκευασμένοι για να μπουν φώτα xenon άσχετα αν δεν είχαν βάλει από το εργοστάσιο λόγο κόστους και δεύτερον έχω κάτσει απέναντι κ έχω δει ο ιδιος αν τυφλώνουν η όχι. Αν βαραγαν στον Θεό δεν θα έβαζα όπως δεν έχω βάλει κ στο αυτοκίνητο αφού εκεί σίγουρα θα τυφλώνουν.

Θα δοκιμάσω άλλο Κιτ να δω μήπως φταίει το συγκεκριμένο

----------


## NEOMELOS

Και γιατί να ανάβουν πριν βάλεις μπρος; Γιατί να δοκιμάζεις Κιτ και δε κάνεις μία αλλαγή στη γραμμή; Ξεκουράζεις και τη μπαταρία.

----------


## pourpou

επειδη τα xenon θελουν καλη ταση εισοδου πιστευω το κανει αυτο λογω πτωσης απο τη μιζα που πατας,δηλαδη η μπαταρια ριχνει στιγμιαια την ταση της λογω μιζας και μεχρι να παρει στροφες το μοτερ και να σταθεροποιηθει ξανα η ταση το μπαλαστ δεν μπορει να αναψει τη λαμπα.
εγω θα εβαζα ενα ρελε στα φωτα(στη σκαλα δηλαδη που μενει μονιμα αναμενη)ωστε οταν πατας μιζα να διακοπτει τα φωτα ωστε ολο το ρευμα να πηγαινει στη μιζα και οχι να μοιραζεται.λογικα θα στρωσει αλλα ακομη κι αν δεν στρωσει θα εχεις φτιαξει ενα συστημα το οποιο θα βοηθαει πολυ την εκκινηση του κινητηρα

----------


## brasidas12

> επειδη τα xenon θελουν καλη ταση εισοδου πιστευω το κανει αυτο λογω πτωσης απο τη μιζα που πατας,δηλαδη η μπαταρια ριχνει στιγμιαια την ταση της λογω μιζας και μεχρι να παρει στροφες το μοτερ και να σταθεροποιηθει ξανα η ταση το μπαλαστ δεν μπορει να αναψει τη λαμπα.
> εγω θα εβαζα ενα ρελε στα φωτα(στη σκαλα δηλαδη που μενει μονιμα αναμενη)ωστε οταν πατας μιζα να διακοπτει τα φωτα ωστε ολο το ρευμα να πηγαινει στη μιζα και οχι να μοιραζεται.λογικα θα στρωσει αλλα ακομη κι αν δεν στρωσει θα εχεις φτιαξει ενα συστημα το οποιο θα βοηθαει πολυ την εκκινηση του κινητηρα


Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο που μπορώ να κάνω αλλά επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τέτοια  θα το πάω σε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να μου τον περάσει

----------


## pourpou

ναι αν και ειναι κατι ευκολο αν δε γνωριζεις να το πας σε ηλεκτρολογο.keep rocking!

----------


## brasidas12

> ναι αν και ειναι κατι ευκολο αν δε γνωριζεις να το πας σε ηλεκτρολογο.keep rocking!


Αν είχα κάποιο σχεδιάγραμμα που να έδειχνε πως να τον συνδέσω θα το έκανα μιας κ πιάνουν τα χέρια μου. Έτσι έβαλα δεύτερο διακόπτη για το παράθυρο του συνοδηγού στο προηγούμενο αμάξι. Αλλά έτσι από μόνος μου δεν. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την βοήθεια.

----------


## pourpou

παρε ενα ρελε 12v 40A με 5 επαφες.η 5η επαφη θα γραφει 87α.
στο μαμα φις του φαναριου θα βρεις το ρευμα(αν φοραει Η4 το ρευμα μεσαιας σκαλας ειναι το μεσαιο απ τα τρεια)
αφου βρεις το καλωδιο το κοβεις σε μια αποσταση απ το φις που να μπορεις να το ξανασυνδεσεις.10 περιπου ποντους απ το φις.
στο κομμενο πλεον καλωδιο εχει δυο ακρες,η μια ειναι αυτη επανω στο φις και η αλλη που παει στην πλεξουδα.
απ τη μερια του φις θα πας το καλωδιο στην επαφη του ρελε 87α
απ τη μερια της πλεξουδας θα πας το καλωδιο στην επαφη 30
το Νο 85 του ρελε θα το βαλεις σωμα,βιδωσετο σε μεταλλικο σημειο.
στο 86 θα πας εντολη+ απ το μπουτον της μιζας(δηλαδη να μετρας ρευμα 12v μονο οταν πατας μιζα)
αν γινουν ολα σωστα τοτε οταν πατας μιζα θα οπλιζει το ρελε και θα σβηνει το φαναρι ενω οταν παιρνει μπρος θα αναβει παλι

----------


## pourpou

Untitled.pngδεν ξερω αν το βλεπεις κι αν καταλαβες

----------


## brasidas12

> Untitled.pngδεν ξερω αν το βλεπεις κι αν καταλαβες


Είσαι άψογος φίλε μου. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το κάνω. Χίλια ευχαριστώ

----------

